# January 18 - March 15 Quilt Block Swap sign up



## AngieM2

This is will be sign up thread for the swap we've been discussing.

For this swap, the blocks will be 12.5 inches square so when we sew the 1/4 inch seams they will be 12 inch squares.

We did not choose a specific block design for this one so, you may want to do an old favorite or a new to you block. A four block square is okay, but not just two colors sewn together. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sw...anuary-quilt-block-choices-2.html#post7343533 post #32
That post has the colors for the block. Use one or more of them in your design. The neutral color is WHITE. It can be white on white, or even mostly white. And if you cannot get exact colors try to say in the same tone or just a tad to one side or another. These need to go together when done.

You need to use at least one color of the color choices so when you see the block finished you can squint your eyes (or take off your glasses) and see at least one or more of the chosen colors predominately.

Sign up is now until midnight January 18th. That's a Sunday.

Final mailing date is March 15th, that is a Sunday also.

The hostess is: *MAXINE*

You will have to make the number of blocks as sign up members. If 10 or under you will make two for each sign up member. And an extra one that is same or special for the hostess.

Mailing will be done via UPSP Priority Squishy, or large manila envelope. The Priority Squishy is best and would run about $6.40. And then same type addressed to yourself and with postage attached or in the envelope, to mail it back to you. The hostess should not have to spend any money on making the return mailing.

If you want to do this and need a bit of a fabric or something, say something on this thread, and/or PM me. We may be able to arrange a help for you.

New members are welcome to make friends in this swap.

If there are life issues that come up and mess up your plans, let us know immediately! We can cover for you or work something out. Don't just drop of and leave us wondering, please.

I think that covers everything.

Once the hostess is announced, you will send her, and copy me, you mailing information and a phone number and/or good email so you can be contacted should you disappear.

Thanks


----------



## cc

ME! ME! ME! I have been waiting for this to show up. Guess I am the first to sign up. Thank you Angie for making this happen.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm in. Already have the fabric chosen and the pattern. Let the fun begin!
Angie, might I suggest you add the numbers on your initial post with the link to the colour chart? I think that would be easier than linking to the poll.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

I'm in too!!! :bouncy::bouncy:

I'm still on the hunt for fabrics but I'm sure the fabric fairy will help me find some in the stash somewheres. :hysterical::rotfl:

Thanks Ms. Angie for making this one happen & I'm really looking forward to making these. :kiss:

RHT


----------



## maxine

Good Morning Ladies!!! I'm so very excited to be your Hostess! 

Welcome to CC, Belfry, and RHT... Please message me with you info.. Yahoo!! here we go!!


----------



## Macybaby

I suppose since I spent all that time digging out matching fabric, I should actually sign up!


----------



## maxine

Welcome Macybaby!!! Glad you are joining us!!! And I see you have sent your info too.. I will respond right now.. Thanks..


----------



## Janossy

Alright I have fabric, thread, and a sewing machine that I know how to turn on. I figure that must be at least part of the battle. Doubt you can get much greener to quilting than me. If ya'll are still willing to walk a newbie through I think I would like to try this. I really am not to low functioning but please make instructions simple!!


----------



## maxine

Janossy we are delighted to have you join us.. don't worry about asking questions.. we were all newbies once, and believe me, I am still learning.. we have some awesome quilters with lots of knowledge.. 

The block you decided to do is up to you.. I suggest starting with an easy pattern.. like a nine patch perhaps.. you might want to go to the quilters cache site.. there are lots of free patterns with the instructions on how to make them.. www.quilters cache.com let us know how you are doing and if we can help..


----------



## maxine

Come on ladies... join us!! We need you  let's start the year with a swap like we used to have.. so far we have:

1. CC
2. Belfry 
3. RedHeadedTrisha
4.Macybaby
5.Janossy in
6.Me 

And maybe Angie.. we only have until midnight the January 18th.. you know you really, really want too!!!!!!


----------



## maxine

Kris in MI, rjayne, Debbie in WA, Patches, Pauline, Ms.Lilly, HorseMom, Becka, HandyDandyAcres, honeybee18, giraffe baby, Cpht, copperhead46, nduetime, Becks03, 

I can't even imagine doing a swap without you All.. some of you have been swapping with us so long, that I feel empty without hearing from you during our swaps.. I always enjoy reading what is going on while I'm drinking my morning coffee.. speaking of coffee, giraffebaby you've made snort coffee out my nose more than once with your posts!! ..

Some of you are pretty new but we certainly need you.. please join us this time!!! 

Everyone keep we'll and warm.. Enjoy this day!!!


----------



## Patches

I'm going to look at my fabrics in the morning............my life just doesn't seem to want to slow down for me, even when I ask real nicely. But my mom always says ' just be glad you can do it'! She's my inspiration. Pencil me in Maxine, I will let you know for sure this weekend!! But you probably know what I'm going to say:yuck:!!!


----------



## Debbie in Wa

This is the first time I have had to get on since I posted about my solid colors that I showed on the other post. My husband just came home from the hospital today after a three day stay, so I am behind in things. My green is the same green as is needed, but my other two are not. They are a shade darker. If that is good with you all I will count myself in. Just let me know.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

I'd love to join! My JoAnn's coupon is going to go to good use. &#128512;


----------



## HorseMom

I currently can't find enough of my stash to find matching colors &#128530; I'm watching, it's not a big group I will probably jump in. I have a few other projects/quilts I need to finish by March as well
Heidi


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

Morning!! :sing:

Today I'm going to be playing on the sewing machine on a test pattern. But since I have been looking at large pieces of scraps and 2.5" blocks, I think I can also start on my blocks for this swap too; while I'm at it. :thumb:

Is anyone else starting on their blocks too? Just wondering or am I jumping the starters gate too fast?

Tricia


----------



## maxine

Debbie I hope your husband is doing well.. so sorry to hear of his hospital time,, darn it,, Yes,, you can play with us with your fabric matching so close,, so glad you are joining us!!


----------



## maxine

Patches is in the House!!!! Hurray!! please don't forget that the 18th is the deadline for sure,, please join us..


----------



## maxine

RHT it's a good thing to get started now,, yahoo!!


----------



## maxine

We are gaining players!!Come on Ladies, we need you!!

1. CC- really wants to play & get started! yahoo!

2. Belfry-fabric & pattern chosen, ready to start!! 

3. RedHeadedTrisha- already sewing blocks! wahoo!

4.Macybaby-dug out fabrics, she's ready to rock!

5.Janossy- threading up her machine getting ready!

6.HandyDandyAcres- headed for Joannes with coupon in hand!

7.Debbie in WA- has her fabric.. alrighty!!

8.Patches- looking at fabric-life is whirling her by!

9.Me!- having fun collecting our quilters

10. AngieM2- our Boss lady,, well ofcourse she will play!

HorseMom wants to finish things first!! Really?? Finish?? sounds like crazy talk to me..  come join us, we need you..


----------



## Patches

Sign me up Maxine!!! I will make something work. I haven't checked my fabrics yet, but I will. Since I might forget by tomorrow, and not get time to get on here, go ahead and throw my name in!!:buds:
Thank, Marilyn


----------



## Ms.Lilly

Still wavering on the fence................I have so much to do.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

I found my fabric today!


----------



## maxine

Woohoo!! Patches is in the house!!! I'm so glad you are joining us..

Ms. Lilly we really need you.. please come play.. 

HorseMom you can fit us in.. really want you to come play too!!!

HandyDandyAcres I like your fabric.. especially the white on white.. Wow!! I having trouble finding embroidery thread so I can select my fabric.. sigh.. such is life in the country and small towns..


----------



## Becka

OK, I'm in! I wasn't sure I'd have time, but I have a sewing retreat coming up and can work on my blocks then.


----------



## maxine

Alrighty then!!! Welcome Becka.. I'll send you my info and also to Patches,, I'm so very glad you ladies are joining us.. woohoo!!


----------



## maxine

Here is an update for today,,
1. *CC*- really wants to play & get started! yahoo!

2. *Belfry*-fabric & pattern chosen, ready to start!! 

3.* RedHeadedTrish*a- already sewing blocks! wahoo!

4.*Macybaby*-dug out fabrics, she's ready to rock!

5.*Janossy*- threading up her machine getting ready!

6.*HandyDandyAcres*- has found some awesome fabric.. Cool!!

7.*Debbie in WA*- has her fabric.. alrighty!!

8.*Patches*- is joining us for sure..Woohoo!

9.*Becka*- Welcome!!! so happy you are joining us.. 

10. *Me*- I'm still trying to find embroidery thread so I can match it to fabrics..

11. *AngieM2*- our Boss lady,, well ofcourse she will play!

*Ms.Lilly *and *HorseMom *please join us,, you know you want to.. )


----------



## Becka

I have a question already. The site that was mentioned (quilters cache) has 12" blocks, but we are supposed to make 12.5" blocks. Are the 12" block patterns from that site actually 12.5" before sewn together? In other words, can I make a 12" block from that site as given, or do I have to calculate how to make it bigger?


----------



## HorseMom

Becka said:


> I have a question already. The site that was mentioned (quilters cache) has 12" blocks, but we are supposed to make 12.5" blocks. Are the 12" block patterns from that site actually 12.5" before sewn together? In other words, can I make a 12" block from that site as given, or do I have to calculate how to make it bigger?


The 12" is finished size of the block, so once it is sewn in a quilt it will be 12". The patterns from the 12" page will be 12.5" when just an . individual block. 

I really don't think I can play. The only stash I have found since moving is fall and R, W, & B. I don't have the funds to buy more, as much as I'd love to go shopping &#128521; I also must finish make/finish a full/queen size quilt by March 29 for a b day present for a friend.
Heidi
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2

Heidi - if you want to play, send me your current mailing address and I'll raid the stash here and send you enough to play with us.

Angie


----------



## cc

Got my pieces cut out for 13 blocks! Hope to be able to send them all to Maxine! 12 blocks makes such a nice size quilt with a border on it.


----------



## HorseMom

Thank you Angie, I appreciate it. I really do want to play, but I don't want to over burden myself with having the birthday present to get done also. I have procrastination issues as it is, lol. 
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2

Okay Heidi. We'll be doing other things along the year, and you can probably find one or more to join in with us.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

Oh yes Maxine, I did want to join. I even voted for this mix of colors, but once again life seems to get in the way of fun. I will be following along in spirit though.


----------



## maxine

Well darn it HorseMom and Ms.Lilly that you won't be able to join us.. I totally understand but you will be missed.. please travel along with us and throw in some comments too.. 

CC you are awesome!!!
Thanks Angie so much for your help already!! So away we go on our January Block Swap!!!!!


----------



## Becka

I went through my stash and picked out some stuff, but it wasn't enough so I had a good excuse to go shopping.:sing: The fabric store had slim pickin's, but I found some that should work. The green has some spring green mixed in, but the shades seem to compliment everything really well. I'm getting excited!


----------



## AngieM2

Please make a list of all that are participating. This next list will be the official list and number that will be worked from.


----------



## Debbie in Wa

Looked in my stash again since my colors seems a bit too dark. what about these? If they are good, then I can play too.


----------



## AngieM2

I'm fine with them if the others are. I might consider not putting too much of the dark green, but the rest are really pretty together. And that print works well with them.


----------



## Belfrybat

Are we up to 12 + 1? I'm going to start cutting for my blocks and would like to cut all at once. Wish I had a print like either Debbie's or the one Macybaby shows in her pic on the other thread.


----------



## maxine

Here is our updated list of Participates:

1. *CC*- received info

2. *Belfry*-received info

3.* RedHeadedTrish*a- received info

4.*Macybaby*-received info

5.*Janossy*- received info

6.*HandyDandyAcres*-received info

7.*Debbie in WA*- received info

8.*Patches*- received info

9.*Becka*- received info

10. *Me*- I'm still trying to find embroidery thread so I can match it to fabrics..

11. *AngieM2*- received info..

so our total is 11 + 1 .. for a total of 12 blocks!!

Debbie I like your fabrics too.. certainly says Spring to me, I love those yellow flowers!


----------



## Patches

I still have to get to a store(Walmart, I hope has it), to get my threads to match to fabric. I try to only go to town once a week or less since I live way out in the country. Our Walmart is 20 miles away and kinda small so I'm hoping they have these colors. I to!d myself that I wasn't buying any more fabrics this year until I get all these quilts and patterns made up that I have sorted out!! I have a pattern in mind, just gotta match fabrics.:huh:


----------



## Belfrybat

Patches said:


> I still have to get to a store(Walmart, I hope has it), to get my threads to match to fabric. I try to only go to town once a week or less since I live way out in the country. Our Walmart is 20 miles away and kinda small so I'm hoping they have these colors. I to!d myself that I wasn't buying any more fabrics this year until I get all these quilts and patterns made up that I have sorted out!! I have a pattern in mind, just gotta match fabrics.:huh:


Macybaby offered to send a sample of thread to anyone who wanted some, also a swatch of fabric.


----------



## Macybaby

Since I made that offer on the "discussion thread" - some may not have seen it. 

I can send out samples to anyone that wants them - just send me your address via PM. I just slip them in a first class envelop, so it's not a big deal. 

I'm still looking at patterns, but found a block that I think would work really nice with the fabric I have. The hard part is not finding 15 other blocks that I'd like to make too - I almost always end up with more ideas every time I look for blocks for swaps.


----------



## maxine

Macy I have the green thread, but need to get the other colors,, I am going to Joannes this coming weekend, so will see if I can pick them up at that time.. otherwise I will prevail on your goodness.. 

Sounds like everyone is coming along pretty well,, Keep warm!!


----------



## Macybaby

I think I've decided what block I want to do. I found one yesterday while on my work computer so I didn't bookmark it. And then I got distracted and forgot to do it on my home computer.

So today I was looking around to see if I could find it again! Took a while but I did YEA!


----------



## Becka

Do we wash and press our fabric before making the blocks? I know we did for the flannel swap, but I just wanted to make sure.

I have my block picked out and plan to cut the fabric tomorrow.


----------



## maxine

Yes please do wash the fabric first.. that will help get get rid of any stabilizers put in... I wash & dry on hot so if it's going to shrink, it will.. if it comes out wrinkled, iron it.. that will help you with your cutting & sewing.. just don't press so hard that it will stretch the fabric.. happy sewing!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

I started cutting and sewing last night. Have one section of each block done.
*Maxine*, with the colours being so specific for the primary blocks, do you want us sticking to only those colours for your hostess block or can we get a bit more creative and use a print that has other colours as well? My favourite "spring" fabric is a floral with the colours we are using plus some blue and orange.


----------



## maxine

Oh Belfry, I choose the creative!!! Sounds exciting.. Wahoo!!!


----------



## Patches

Well, I did make it to Walmart today and they had the green thread only.:huh:..so Macybaby, I am pming you my address. It would be so much appreciated if you could send me a snip of each color so I can get started pulling out fabric. I am so sorry to be a pain, but not planning another trip to the bigger town anytime in the near future. Thank you so much.


----------



## Macybaby

not a pain at all - will get them out in tomorrow's mail.

I lucked out when we were traveling. Stopped at a hole in the wall quilt shop I like, and they were expanding. The owner took me into the new area and there was a tower of DMC embroidery floss. I said I need some and she said - "what ever color you need, we have - we stock ALL of them!"


----------



## Janossy

Hi all-
I have the threads and am going to look for the fabrics this week because I do not have any here that will work. When do the blocks have to be in the mail?
Hope everyone is having a lovely evening!


----------



## Belfrybat

The blocks are due March 15th, so perhaps plan on mailing them a week before that. I'm going on a quilting retreat the last week of February, so I hope Maxine won't mind getting my blocks earlier as I'd like to have this finished before I leave.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

Well I thought I had all the fabrics in my scraps but once I cut a few out... found out I didn't so Now I'm back to the drawing board. Thank Goodness I found this out early in the game. Now to see if Mr. penny pincher has some money even though I'm reluctant to ask for the chances i know the answer already.... if not well ..... hummmm

RHT


----------



## maxine

Good Morning to all!!! 

Belfry that is wonderful you will be sending your blocks early.. I certainly don't mind! 

I was able to pick up all the colors of the embroidery floss,, I'm sure I don't have the Pink color of fabric,, it's very pretty.. almost a peachy coral.. sort of,, but anyway,, I'll need to buy some fabric,, darn.. )

I'm still visiting my daughter.. we had a wonderful day yesterday,, did some shopping, had pizza buffet, and today are going to the movies and do some food shopping,, I'm having a wonderful time with her, but am also wanting to get back to my new home and start sewing my blocks,, 

Everyone keep well and warm!


----------



## Macybaby

I'm riding with DH tomorrow and spending the day in the Twin Cities (MN) while he does some probate stuff. I'm going to take my samples with - just in case I find myself in a fabric shop with a sale going on LOL!!

I'm taking some hand applique with me too. 

I had my block decided on and then I found an even neater one.

And on a bummer note, I've concluded that my yellow/peach/violet print is a poly/cotton fabric. Most of what I picked up at the estate sale is cotton, but there are a few blends in the mix. Usually I discover them because of the way they smell when ironed.


----------



## AngieM2

Here are the fabrics I bought as I didn't have them. R


----------



## AngieM2

Poly/cotton is okay. As long as it's not more than 50% poly. And most are 35% poly. You can use it if you want to. Or get other that is 100% cotton if you'll feel better about it.


----------



## Macybaby

Thanks Angie. I have no idea what percentage is it, as it came from the estate sale. 

Based on the feel and the burn test, I don't think it's more than 50%. Even DH had to look at it a bit before deciding it was a blend. 

I'd have no problem using it in a quilt, but wasn't sure if others would feel the same way. Maybe I'll just hang on to it to use making additional blocks to go with the twelve from the swap - since it does have the perfect colors. 

Besides, while looking for something totally different, I found another block that I also really like and think will work. It's similar to the first one I found, but I think this one will work with the colors better. I won't have time to get started until later this week - so I've still got plenty of time to change my mind before I start cutting


----------



## Belfrybat

MACY - I love that print and wish you'd use it in your blocks if you have enough. I couldn't find a floral that would work and would love to have some in my quilt. 
ANGIE - I really like the fabrics you've chosen, especially the rose print.
I couldn't find any of that peachy apricot around here so ordered a couple of one yard pieces from Thousand of Bolts. I just hope they are pinkish and not orangy as everything else I've found.


----------



## AngieM2

When I picked the colors from my laptop looking at the screen of the DMC floss colors, I thought I was getting a spring type pink, not apricot. So, if the back of a floral has white, and probably some green it would pretty much be okay, too.

And I'm thinking we might decide to use crayola crayons as the color indicator. Most of us could get a box of 64 crayons for about $3 at walmart to have for reference. Easier than going for floss. Just a thought I had when looking at crayons yesterday.


----------



## Macybaby

I like the idea of crayons. One of the problems with the DMC floss is there are about 454 colors - so you can get some pretty uncommon colors.

Though you can order a printed color chart for about $10 - it's 12 pages LOL!! 

Had I known that was available sooner, I'd have ordered it instead of buying floss - though then I wouldn't have any to share . . .


----------



## AngieM2

Can everyone interested in future swaps and projects get a box of 64 crayons? Then we can all use that.

I wish I had seen the crayons and had this idea sooner.


----------



## cc

I really like the idea of using crayons. I thought I had the right color of pink looking at my monitor but found out it was WAY to pink when Macybaby sent me pieces of floss, so back to the drawing board. I'll use the blocks I already have made for something else. I make lap blankets and walker bags for the nursing home my DH was in so no blocks are wasted. This may not be the right place to put this but if anyone has extra blocks they will go to go use at any nursing home. Don't need to be fancy, just bright!


----------



## AngieM2

CC we need to get together and have a day. And I have extra blocks from other swaps that would be good used for the nursing home. I wanted to, but stay too busy.


----------



## maxine

Angie good thinkin' on using crayons next time,, Cool!! I also like your green polka dot fabric,, Macy I could't see you fabric.. I'm using my Daughters computer and sometimes it doesn't pull up all the info.,, I'm going back home in two days so will be able to look thru my fabric for our colors,,this is going to be such a pretty quilt,, I'm like the different color pink.. something a little different for us.. 

Hope Everyone is going to be okay with this snow storm blowing across the US.. Keep warm and well!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Angie -- don't take this the wrong way, but you really chose a "difficult" pink/apricot/peach to match. 

I like the idea of Crayons and don't mind buying a box. I'm gathering you are talking about Crayola brand? Seems to me 64 colours are definitely enough to choose from. 

These are the fabrics I'm going with. Thankfully the peach/apricot is the right colour. (yah!) The other piece was too orangey so is joining my stash. I was so happy to find the print, then so disappointed when it arrived to find it so large and spread out. I knew it would be rather bold, but didn't realize there would be so much blank space. Maybe I can use it for the border, or even whole 12-1/2" blocks interspersed with what we are making. I love the prices on Thousands of Bolts but wish they showed more than just a 6" swatch. Like the print below, a 6" piece is not enough to get a feel for the whole yard.


----------



## Janossy

Well made it to Joann's today and badgered the poor sales lady to death with questions. She is very excited for us and would like me to bring back the finished product to see. I hope these pass inspection so I can wash, iron and cut tomorrow. TIA!!


----------



## AngieM2

Belfrybat said:


> Angie -- don't take this the wrong way, but you really chose a "difficult" pink/apricot/peach to match.


I totally agree with you. I meant to have a medium soft pink. Deeper than baby pink, but not a rose. But somewhere in between.

I didn't even like the apricot. So, I'm okay with any one subbing a pink, as long as they keep one or two of the other colors. 

And I thought the green was that green, but a lighter intensity.

All I can say, I was just trying to get this thing moving. We have been out of phase and we needed to do something.

But I agree.


----------



## Belfrybat

AngieM2 said:


> I totally agree with you. I meant to have a medium soft pink. Deeper than baby pink, but not a rose. But somewhere in between.
> 
> *I didn't even like the apricot. So, I'm okay with any one subbing a pink, as long as they keep one or two of the other colors*.
> 
> And I thought the green was that green, but a lighter intensity.
> 
> All I can say, I was just trying to get this thing moving. We have been out of phase and we needed to do something.
> 
> But I agree.


You've done just fine. I'm ribbing you. However .... 

No on the bolded portion. I've spent $28.00 trying to get the right colour since I have to order on-line. I went through three fabrics before I found the right one. :hair
I know my green is a tad dark (not as dark as the photo shows), but since I spent my wad on the apricot I'm going with what I have. At least it's a true green and not olive.


----------



## Macybaby

Well, I love the apricot!


----------



## cc

I like the apricot too but just don't have anything anywhere close to that color. Will hit fabric store next week when I go back to doctor.

Thanks Angie for the offer of the blocks, I'll put them to good use!


----------



## Belfrybat

I like the apricot as well. I just hadn't anticipated it being so difficult to find. But I only have two fabric stores in decent driving distance and they are both very limited. I really miss the great quilt shop we used to have here.


----------



## HorseMom

Everyone needs to remember that every color chosen, does not need to go in the block. The suggested colors were to keep the blocks coordinating when they all go together. You don't like the apricot, use the green, purple and yellow with the white. Even just 1 of the colors with the white would have been acceptable, as long as it was the right shade. Personally, I can not stand pink, unless it's hot pink, peach/melon/apricot is ok, but I would probably omit the color completely.

I'm so excited to see these blocks! Y'all have some beautiful fabrics.

I've almost got my living room turned back into a sewing room. I will be sewing along with y'all, just on a scarlet and grey quilt &#128527;
Heidi


----------



## Debbie in Wa

Angie,
I agree with the crayon box. Looking for a color on the computer is just crazy for me cause I don't think that it really shows the true color of the shade. 
Janossy,
I Love the print you showed with the names of the flowers. I would love to pick some up at Joann's when I go in to town on Friday. Did you find that in the Novelties section? I am gonna have to get some for my stash. Great Spring colors.


----------



## Janossy

Debbie in Wa said:


> Did you find that in the Novelties section? I am gonna have to get some for my stash. Great Spring colors.


I am not sure what the section was called but it was fairly easy to find....unlike others that where buried because they were on clearance. LOL


----------



## Macybaby

I picked up some more fabric for this today. Went to three quilt shops and Hancock Fabrics - and what I had trouble finding was a purple! I found plenty to go with the apricot - but that was the color I already had plenty of. At least I found two greens that will work, and that is the color I had very little of.

I also found a third block pattern I'd love to make for this quilt. - Do we have to make 11 identical blocks and one for the hostess? Or would it be OK to send 12 different blocks?


----------



## Macybaby

Here are the new fabrics










And some others I already had on hand. The four middle colors are near exact matches for the floss. 










Some of these I don't have very much of though. I wanted to get more so after the swap, I'll have colors to "fill in" so I can have about 24 blocks to put together.


----------



## maxine

I love all the fabrics you all are coming up with!! Now that I'm back home, and have my embroidery thread, I need to look at my fabric to see what l have, or need.. then will decide on a block..

Hope everyone is doing okay with the storms raging actions the US.. keep well and warm!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Macy - I love your new green and the lavender. I can't believe you purchased another apricot as it seems what you had was already perfect. Then again, you can never have enough fabric -- at least I can't.


----------



## Macybaby

Belfrybat - I did say I LOVE the apricot color! I wanted to have enough to make at least 12 more blocks so I can round it out to a decent size quilt. 

I'm going to check out the quilt shop near where I work - mostly because I love an excuse to go there as they are one of my favorites. 

And I tell my husband I need to do my part to help keep these small town quilt shops in business.  I have not bought a lot of any one fabric, so even if I choose the same pattern for all the blocks, the colors aren't going to be identical.


----------



## AngieM2

Does everyone have their block decided on? I know I don't. I did 3 colors, and I have some white if I need it.

Did you choose to go to Quilter's Cache 12" block designs? 

I know I have to decide this weekend and get some fabric cut out.


----------



## Belfrybat

I've decided on my block -- Tiddlywinks -- but it isn't found on Quilter's Cache (although I do use their site a lot). It's one of my favourite "quick" blocks and uses all four colours plus white. 
This is what a quilt looks like made up with four colours -- it also lends itself to complete scrappy:


----------



## Debbie in Wa

I have been in the sewing room now for the last couple of days and have my blocks done. I chose the card trick block.


----------



## AngieM2

Ladies you certainly are impressing me. Now I must get busy.

I saw this and may do something with this:


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5Ixvjje310[/ame]


----------



## Belfrybat

That's the block I did for the 6" swap. I just didn't assemble the quarters back together. It is a really neat block, that can be assembled several different ways. To get a 12-1/2" unfinished block, use 5 strips instead of the 4 Jenny uses. If you use a constant colour for the center strip, you can end up with an X when you assemble the four quarters.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm doing a swap on another board where we are making the log cabin flying geese block in batiks and black. It would lend itself very nicely to this swap using three of our colours and white in place of the black. Instead of a jelly roll, cut strips 2-1/" wide and stop at three rounds instead of four to make a 12-1/2" unfinished block. Easy peasy. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42pztXcaVOI[/ame]


----------



## maxine

Good morning!!! 

I am really enjoying all the quilting tutorials!!! Belfry I am thinking on doing the Log Cabin
Flying Geese block.. Wow that looked fun..  although the Amazing Jelly Roll was cool too!! I checked my fabric stash and found I only have the lavender fabric.. so will have to go shopping... Oh darn .. 

On Monday I will post a progress report, so if everyone will please give an update on how you are doing I'd appreciate it.. For all of you that will be watching the Super Bowl, hope your team wins.. I'm rooting for the Seahawks..   Everyone keep well and warm!!!


----------



## Macybaby

Got a few more chunks of fabric (not that I needed it, but my husband didn't give me the "eye" because I told him I NEEDED it for the swap LOL!!)

Here are what I'm going to select from - still debating what block to make.










AND - I had my fabric for Melissa's one block swap - and it turns out the purple, yellow and green are perfect matches. The peach will work too, though the color in that fabric is more orange.

SO if you have not signed up for that (only one block to make) you should since you already have the colors you need for it!


----------



## Belfrybat

Macy -- you have a lovely array of colours. Laid out like that they look so fresh and Springy. And they would match nicely for the forum block.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

My original block idea only used 4 colors, since I have all 5 I want to use them! I thought I had settled on a new block, but now I can't find the site to check how to cut the fabrics. It was a large square for the upper right hand with a rectangle to its left then 3 smaller squares along the bottom. Anyone familiar with this one?

If I can't find that or if I don't take the time to calculate what size each shape needs to be, I may go with the 3 dudes block that angiem2 had posted the video on and belfrybat had commented about.

If I did the 5 strips with that block, how wide should they be in order to get the finished 12.5 inch? Is that posting assuming 3 inch jelly roll strips?


HDAcres


----------



## Belfrybat

HandyDandyAcres said:


> My original block idea only used 4 colors, since I have all 5 I want to use them! I thought I had settled on a new block, but now I can't find the site to check how to cut the fabrics. It was a large square for the upper right hand with a rectangle to its left then 3 smaller squares along the bottom. Anyone familiar with this one?
> 
> If I can't find that or if I don't take the time to calculate what size each shape needs to be, I may go with the 3 dudes block that angiem2 had posted the video on and belfrybat had commented about.
> 
> If I did the 5 strips with that block, how wide should they be in order to get the finished 12.5 inch? Is that posting assuming 3 inch jelly roll strips?
> 
> 
> HDAcres


Jelly rolls are 2-1/2" wide. Five strips trim down to 6-1/2" quarter squares which end up 12-1/2" when sewn together. In the examples below, I used a constant brown for the center stripe. I was trying to make a diamond pattern, but it ended up an X. I think I'd have to put the constant on one edge for a diamond to appear. Something else to play around with later (but not this swap).


----------



## Macybaby

I fussed and fussed trying to decide which fabrics to use, selected two of each, cut enough for twelve block and have them sewing into 6.5" blocks to sew together - and an not happy with the results. 

While the colors all look really neat (looks like Easter confetti in the waste basket LOL!) using all four has confused the pattern. It's really more suitable to four shades of two colors, not two shades of four colors. 

But on the good side - I still have lots of fabric to try something different!


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

Thanks, belfrybat! I was trying to do the math in my head to figure out what width would end up with the right size block. I really like how that looks with the X. I'm going to keep looking for the measurements on the other block today. If I can't find them, then this one's the winner!


----------



## Belfrybat

Cross posted from sewing, but too good to miss:

I found this really neat quilting for beginners site where the beginning is a brief history of quilts. Learned something new. There are 5 parts to the lessons. If you know a beginning quilter, I think this would be a great resource. Or a refresher for some of us who have forgotten some of what we learned. 
http://www.sew4home.com/tips-resourc...-need-part-1-5


----------



## Macybaby

I found a different pattern, and really like how it's turning out - it's just a lot of sewing!

It's not that hard, but it ends up being 108 pieces per block. Cut strips and sew them together, then cut the strips into squares on the diagonal and sew them together.


----------



## Belfrybat

This was in my daily e-mail from Fav-Quilts this morning, and I love the pattern. A bit fussy for me to make 11 of them, but might do two -- one for Maxine and one for me. 
http://www.13spools.com/2014/05/block-tutorial-builders-star.html

I actually like to enlarge the design to 24" wide for a spring wall hanging. Hmm... might work on that at the quilting retreat.


----------



## Belfrybat

Macybaby said:


> I found a different pattern, and really like how it's turning out - it's just a lot of sewing!
> 
> It's not that hard, but it *ends up being 108 pieces per block*. Cut strips and sew them together, then cut the strips into squares on the diagonal and sew them together.


All I can say is :hair:stars:
But good for you to tackle something that intricate 11 times. :happy2:


----------



## AngieM2

Belfrybat - those photo are what I'm thinking of doing with the fabrics I have. I like the design and how it can be different depending on how you connect the blocks.


----------



## Macybaby

The key is to look at a pattern and figure out what it's basic shapes are.

The one I"m doing is very simple - alternating strips cut at 1 3/4" and 1 1/4". So you cut a bunch WOF and sew together. To keep it manageable, I stop with around 10 strips sewing together. Then you lay it out and cut it at a 45deg angle, 2.5" wide. That you have to watch, if you cut one and then go 2.5" for all the rest, your fabric will "creep" on you and you'll end up with your seams not a 45 deg angle to the cut (this happens even with 90 deg cuts too).

Once I have those strips, then I cut them in 2.5" blocks, but here I have to center the narrow strip, so I'm cutting off a bit between them. I could have made the larger strip a bit narrower, but it's easier this way as I don't have to deal with a lot of "points" of fabric to pick off the corners.

And once they are cut, it's really simple to lay them out and sew the blocks together. I do them in rows and the press seams left for one row and right for the next, and then they "nest" and sewing the 6 block strips together is real easy. 

And then you are done - so even though it ends up with 108 pieces, what you are dealing with is actually a whole lot less, and not small or difficult to handle.


----------



## Janossy

Just checking in.... Everyone is already sewing and I am still deciding....I feel like such a slug. I believe I have watched about one hundred thousand and sixty two videos on how to make a block. They all have been very interesting and but unfortunately counterproductive. I am now concerned about cutting the fabric {shudder, sputter} and it does not measure out correctly. The travesty that will ensue will be epic!! Or I will just make a crazy type block....hee hee!


----------



## Belfrybat

Janossy - what block are you considering? If this is your first time making a block of that particular pattern, first make it of scrap fabric to get a sense of how it will work out. 
Or consider the 9 patch. You would cut nine 4-1/2" squares and sew them together. If you are using that bold floral fabric on the left you showed us, I'd cut a 4-1/2" square around the flowers that are the right colours -- yellow, lavender and apricot, or a square of the butterfly fabric over the areas that most closely match the above colours. Put those in the center, then a second colour on the outside corner squares (maybe the yellow/lavender small print), then your white on the other squares. That would make a really striking block. Use the green and blue paisley to border your own quilt. 
Here's a link to a 12" nine patch block: http://www.quilterscache.com/N/NinePatchBlock.html

Edited to add: I forgot about the rail fence block. It is easy and depending on the fabrics chosen can be really beautiful.
http://www.quilterscache.com/R/RailFenceBlock.html


----------



## AngieM2

I haven't cut mine out either. I've been doing things for my parents during weekend and evenings that I had planned to cut.

Hope to get it cut and started sewing, by this weekend, at least.


----------



## Becka

I started sewing my blocks, then found out the directions for pressing didn't allow the seams to nest, which caused some not to match correctly. . .ripped out and re-did. I'll have to make notes on the pattern print out where to change the direction of the pressed seams.

On a good note, the one finished block is beautiful. I picked Blackford's Beauty from quilter's cachet. This is my first block with so many points, and I'm pleased that the time and effort are worth the finished look.


----------



## cc

Better late than never to check in. I'm finished with my blocks! My pink/apricot color isn't quite right but I think it will blend in, (least I hope so). Will get them sent to Maxine and see what she thinks and if I need to I can redo them.


----------



## Belfrybat

Becka - that Blackford's Beauty is really a beauty. I'm feeling a bit badly now as I'm going with a very simple block. But it's too late to change since I already have the pieces all cut out. Ah well, perhaps a bit of simplicity mixed in with gorgeous will balance the quilt out.


----------



## Macybaby

I like the mix of simple and elaborate - that is what I like, getting a lot of totally different blocks. Just because I like to do some rather involved blocks does not mean I'll be disappointed to get a 9 patch or crazy block - or anything. I get excited about each and every block I receive!

Most of the fun is the sharing we do - getting the blocks is something to have to remember the fun.


----------



## Becka

Exactly right, Macybaby. I'm excited to see what all the blocks will look like when put together.

Belfrybat, don't feel bad. I always have to be an over-achiever and then wind up procrastinating as a result. I figured if I posted the block I'm making, then I'll be accountable to finish all twelve without cheating and finding something easier. 

So what do you all plan to make with your blocks? A wall or lap quilt? Pillows? I went to a sewing retreat over the weekend and saw so many neat ideas. . .


----------



## maxine

I have bought my fabric and decided on a patten,, the owner of our new little fabric shop helped me find the colors I needed.. she was so wonderful!! I have to finish sewing a shirt for my fiancee before I start cutting my blocks or I'll never get it sewn.. this is my first time to attach a picture so here goes!! Hurray it worked!! the fabric looks solid but only the yellow is,, I am really liking the colors you picked Angie!! this quilt is going to be so pretty!!!


----------



## maxine

Wow!! You ladies are really doing so well!!! I'm impressed!! 

1. *CC*- *Finished!!!* *

2.Belfry*-Builders Star Block.. Wow!! maybe even using it for a wallhanging .. nice!!

3.* RedHeadedTrish*a- Cutting - may have to buy more fabric??.. oh No!! 

4.*Macybaby*- making Easter Confetti .. block has 108 pieces.. Holy Macaroni!!

5.*Janossy*- Bought some gorgeous fabric.. watching videos.. ready to cut.. yahoo!

6.*HandyDandyAcres*-Doing Math,, finding a winner block 

7.*Debbie in WA*- *Blocks finished!!* 

8.*Patches*- Lost in Walmart.. come back to us Please!!

9.*Becka*- Taming seams, doing Blackfords Beauty Block.. Gorgeous!!

10. *AngieM2*- Helping Parents and us.. sewing by this weekend.. You go girl!!

11. *Maxine- *bought fabric, learned how to upload photos!!, finishing a shirt 

*Hello to Horsemom *who is sewing along with us using Scarlet & Grey fabric.. 
Sure hope the snow storm is not getting too deep for any of you ladies..Keep well and warm,,


----------



## Macybaby

I've got mine cut, sewn and cut again - sorted and ready to sew into blocks.










and my "confetti" LOL!!











This is the first block I attempted. though it doesn't look bad in the photo - it wasn't what I was after. The yellow floral is a poly/cotton and probably more poly than preferred as it had "issues" with a hot iron - another reason to scrap that plan.










I have a lot in my stash from an estate sale, and some I don't even realize is poly/cotton until I iron it, there is a very distinctive smell! (even if it does not want to "melt" on me). Since I did not buy it, I don't have a clue what the % poly content is.


----------



## Macybaby

Been sewing - went from 36 pieces per block down to 6 per block - and so far I only had to rip out one seam! There isn't much to line up, but each block does have to be turned a specific direction for the pattern to work.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm waiting on another green to come in from Connecting Threads. They are really slow right now as I ordered it on the 30th but it hasn't shipped yet. After making a test block, I decided the green I had was just too dark -- it seemed unbalanced to me.


----------



## Patches

Well, I'm not in Walmart anymore!! I have had some setbacks with a broken tooth. Hubby thought it sure was nice around the house for four days that I couldn't talk, but even he eventually got tired of my saying mmmmmmhhh every time he talked to me! Lol. I am backwards now cause I have my block picked out but not my fabric yet! Thank you macybaby for the samples. I hired a new secretary at my office in the second week of January and she is doing a good job so is freeing up a lot more time for me. I finished my last customer quilt today, (for the time being). I still work the office on Fridays, and we are supposed to have beautiful weather this weekend, so I plan to start on my blocks on Monday!! Wooohoo. (You know what they say about the best laid plans of mice and men)!! Looks like everyone else is doing a wonderful job.


----------



## Macybaby

Patches - I sew for "therapy" and will all the stresses at work the last few months - I've gotten a lot of sewing done!

I have five blocks done and the rest only need three seems and trimming. Then on to the hostess block. I've got so many half square triangles left over, I'm going to figure out something to do with them.


----------



## maxine

Whoohoo I received a squishy of blocks from *CC* yesterday!!!!! I was so excited to get them.. they are very pretty.. you ladies are going to love them.. 

Hello to Patches.. so glad you escaped from Wal-Mart!! And darn it about your tooth.. I know that is miserable.. whew!! sounds like all is going well at work.. you have a wonderful time sewing this weekend..

Macybaby I really like the blocks you showed us made with the poly blend.. I'd like to try them too.. do you remember their name?? I am learning about so many "new to me" blocks with this swap.. thank you ladies for enlarging my world..  I hope to start cutting out my blocks this afternoon.. 

Everyone keep well and warm!!! )


----------



## Belfrybat

Maxine -- the block is "boxy stars" from Bonnie Hunter. It's one of my favourite scrappy blocks and easy to make up. http://quiltville.blogspot.com/2005/06/boxy-stars.html


----------



## Macybaby

Yup - Boxy Stars. It's a fun pattern, and you can get different looks depending on how you lay out the fabric. The one I really liked used two colors, each with four different fabrics - mine is four colors in two different fabrics, and it just didn't do it for me.

I have all of the "color" pieces round the middle square sewn up. I was starting on sewing the triangles to make the four 6.5" blocks and decided to sew one up completely. That is when I decided I didn't care for it. So now I have 11 half sewn blocks I'm not sure I want to do anything with. 

They are close to heading into the UFO pile - along with the others I started and then for some reason, lost interest.

But I have all the "good" blocks and the hostess block done! Just need to get them packed up now.


----------



## maxine

Thanks Belfry & Macybaby!! I do enjoy Bonnie Hunters designs.. I'll give it a look.. I started sewing my blocks last night.. the Log Cabin Geese block.. I might have to change the colour of the geese but am having fun making the block.. today it's windy & rainy.. a perfect day to sew.. catch you all later!!!!


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

I have one block finished! Do all 12 need to be identical? I went with 3dudes block and am thinking I want to put the 4 smaller blocks together different ways for different feels. I liked several of the results and don't want to settle on one if I don't have to. Such a versatile pattern.


----------



## HorseMom

I have one block finished! Do all 12 need to be identical? I went with 3dudes block and am thinking I want to put the 4 smaller blocks together different ways for different feels. I liked several of the results and don't want to settle on one if I don't have to. Such a versatile pattern.

You can do every block different. As long as you send enough, it doesn't matter how many patterns you use. I always did all the same just cause it was easier on my ADD/OCD, lol &#128541;
Heidi


----------



## Macybaby

There have been a few swaps that the block pattern is specified, but not this one, so you can do all different blocks if you want to.

Since I had gathered up a lot more than four fabrics, I went with the same block pattern, but different colors/fabric arrangements so none of my block are the same.

The block I picked has a "secondary" pattern when you put them together - which does not work at all with what I did. But since they are all going to different people, a secondary pattern won't matter. 

Mine are labeled - and I'm looking forward to sending them to Maxine so I can get on to the next project! Not sure what it's going to be . . . (Ok, I should be "good" and get after the UFO pile first!)


----------



## maxine

HandyDandyAcres you make all different blocks if you wish.. your block sounds sounds very exciting.. have fun!!! 

I too have one block completed.. I really like our colours.. I started cutting all the fabric and got carried away with the green. Cut way too many 2 1/2" squares!! Now will have to make a quilt using them.. maybe a quilt using only this block..


----------



## Macybaby

Mine are in the mail.
expected delivery 2/12
9114 9012 3080 3079 8806 10


----------



## maxine

Yahoo Macybaby!!!!!!! Good job..  I'll keep my eye out for them and let you know as soon as they arrive.. whew.. you ladies are putting me to shame.. I really need to get cracking.. how is everyone else doing?? 

I want to tell you that my fiance & I applied for our marriage license yesterday.. don't have a date set yet, but will happen sometime in the next 60 days or the license expires... Oh my how things have changed since the last time I did this.. now everything is done on the computer first, then you pay and that's it.. being old is a hoot some days!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Congratulations on your upcoming nuptials, Maxine. 
I'm still waiting on the green to arrive for my main blocks and have cut out the builders star blocks but, again, waiting on the green. I'll be so griped if the green ends up not being the right shade, but at this point I'll probably use it anyway.


----------



## Janossy

Blocks went out in this mornings mail!! Phew....


----------



## maxine

Wow Janossy!! You are finished too!!! Good job.. I'll be looking for your package.. please post the tracking number "just in case" for me. 

Thank You Belfry.. I never thought that at this age I'd be going down this path of marriage again. It's going to be wonderful..

Sure hope all of you living in the path of all this snow weather are doing okay.. Everyone keep well and warm!!


----------



## maxine

Macybaby your squishie arrived today!!!! I love your placement of the colours within the block.. beautiful block too and I thank you for the special hostess block.. once again I'm telling you ladies, you are going to love making these blocks into a quilt.. Cool


----------



## Belfrybat

The green fabric arrived yesterday and I'm going to finish the blocks this weekend. This green is much nicer than what I had planned to use. I leave for a quilting retreat next Friday, so really need to get all swaps finished this weekend. I joined three at the same time -- silly me, especially since the weather has turned warm and I'm preparing garden beds. What a dilemma -- do I garden or quilt?


----------



## maxine

Belfry don't you just love it when a plan comes together?? Gardening and sewing.. sounds like a dream situation to me..  and then a retreat.. Wahoo!! Have fun.!! 

HorseMom how is it coming with the 3 Dudes blocks.. I bet those are fun to do.. Enjoy!!


----------



## HorseMom

Maxine- I'm w working on the scarlet and grey quilt. Unfortunately, it hasn't made it past the ironing and cutting phase &#128533; I'm running out of time
Heidi


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

Things are little lagging here for health reason but sure to know that My blocks will be finished in tim to send out.

Love & Hugs to all that need them.
RHT


----------



## maxine

Thanks for your input Horsemom.. sure hope you feel better soon..

Happy Valentine's Day to all!!!


----------



## HorseMom

We are under a level 2 winter weather advisory. I just got home from open gym softball practice but DD is with her dad this weekend. So I'm taking care of my horse, shoveling my side walk sporadically and sewing all day!
Heidi


----------



## cc

Winter storm warning will start here tomorrow. Got to go and put hay in the goat house and for the chickens and just hope for the best. I'm working on a couch quilt for my sweet neighbor so with the cold maybe I'll get it finished or at least make a dent in it. Looks like lots of people are being quick on this swap.


----------



## AngieM2

Except me. But then, fortunately, I still have time.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

I've got 2 blocks done and 2 more that just need the four smaller blocks sewn together to get the big block. Slowly but surely making progress. Traveling so much for work so far this year has made sewing tough. I've had lots of birthday gifts to make, also. Next weekend I will be sequestered to the sewing room finishing up March birthday gifts and these blocks.


----------



## Becka

Our snow was supposed to start this afternoon, but we've already gotten a couple of inches and it's still pouring. It's a good day to stay inside and work on my blocks.


----------



## Belfrybat

My blocks are in the mail! Only three days late from my self-imposed deadline. Not bad for me.


----------



## maxine

HURRAY Belfry!!! I will be on the look out for them.. please post your tracking number just in case.. 

Mine are almost finished too, but am doing sewing on a different project... I am making pot holders.. we are driving to Salem for the weekend to a reunion of my finance's Childhood- Neighborhood friends... one of the people attending is his first Ex-Wife!!! She and I have chatted on Facebook.. she said she is sewing me a surprise gift so we can be friends.. Oh my!! I decided to make pot holders for her.. but then realized I should probably give something to the other two wives of his closest friends too.. I have not met any of these people yet.. it's going to be an interesting couple of days.. Actually I'm very much looking forward to meeting them all .. plus seeing our state capital will be exciting!!


----------



## HorseMom

I thought I was making good progress on my friends bday present. I had a vacation day Wednesday to attend a concert, so I was hoping to get rows 3 and 4 of 10 sewn on. As I'm pressing the row open, I thought it looked funny. Here I sewed it on upside down &#128542; I might drag it to work tonight and work on ripping stitches, lol.
Heidi


----------



## Belfrybat

Aw, HorseMom, so sorry. We've all been there, but it is the pits to unsew. 

Tracking number for my blocks: 9400109699939683936832


----------



## Patches

I'm here, I'm here!!! I have been snowed in all week!! I have finished a king size hunter star top for my bed. It's ready to quilt. I also had some blocks already cut that my kids gave me for Christmas. They are flannel, can't remember the pattern name, but it was all curves!!!! It was only a lap size and I have it ready for the quilting machine too. Made a really cute table runner from a friends pattern, have been weaving on a shawl on my tri loom...............and finally, have 6 or 7 blocks finished for this swap!! I lost track of the number as one of the guys who work for us just came driving in to pick me up and take me to the office so I could write out paychecks!!! I was having so much fun that I had forgotten that it was payday. My truck is still snowed in the garage, can't get up my driveway. It is supposed to rain tonight, stay above freezing so maybe the snow will melt off by Monday!! Maxine, what is the due date on these blocks again?? I should have mine ready to mail next week!! You ladies are sure sewing fast!!


----------



## maxine

RedHeadedTricia I hope you are feeling better.. ((HUGS)) 

Belfry your squished arrived..HURRAY!!! . again Ladies, a big WOW!!!!! And thank you so much for the special hostess block.. Very pretty, that middle square is gorgeous!! I am being spoiled with these wonderful blocks just for me.. and I have to say, the blocks I am making are not anywhere near as gorgeous as what I have seen of yours.. I wish my lavender was brighter, but, I guess they are what they are.. mine will be the little plain ones, so that all of yours will really pop.. ) all of you in the cold and snow please be well and keep warm..


----------



## Debbie in Wa

O.K. I'm here. I have finally been able to get out of bed and move. I have been down for the last month with my back. The pain was going straight though between my blades and to my sternum. No meds was helping me. After the second week decided to go to the docs to find out what was going on. X-rays, EKG, and everything else and still no answer. It is not as back now as I am taking 4 Aleeve a day per doctors orders. Hubby got to the post office today since it is payday.

Here is the number 9114901230801697554616

I need to catch up with everyone and might do that this weekend as it is suppose to be rain again here.


----------



## maxine

Oh my gracious Debbie!!! I do hope you continue to get better.. that has to be horrible.. please keep us posted as to your progress..


----------



## maxine

Patches I apologize I just noticed your question as to finish date.... it's March 15th... how is everyone else doing?? I will get mine finished this weekend.. I know all you ladies in the snowy areas are having some rough days.. keep well, warm and safe!!!


----------



## HorseMom

Debbie I hope you feel better and you get some answers soon! Here is my progress on my scarlet and grey I'm working on. Halfway done with the top. I'm starting to worry I won't have it done in time. I just can't find time to sew &#128533;
Heidi


----------



## Patches

Thanks Maxine, if I would have just looked I would have known, but I was being lazy! My blocks are finished and squared up. I will try to get them labeled and mailed in the morning. I had been snowed in for 8 days, finally got out yesterday, made all my rounds and the weather is supposed to get ugly again Saturday with sleet, freezing rain and snow!! uGgg! Just more sewing time I guess. Everyone stay warm and dry!


----------



## maxine

Debbie your squishie arrived!!!!! Very pretty block.. I love the white fabric you used.. it looks so very crisp and "Springlike"... makes the other colours pop... gorgeous!!!!!! 

I do want to remind everyone to label your blocks with your profile name so we might all know who made each block.. 

Please keep well and warm..


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

Hoping to finish my blocks this weekend so I can take them to the post office next Saturday. I am out of town all week again for work. Tough cramming all my sewing into 2 days each week on top of everything else that has to get done. Have to finish my mom's birthday present, too.


----------



## cc

Looks like lots of the blocks have already been sent to Maxine! Congratulations Ladies for working so hard. Thought y'all would really enjoy this.


----------



## maxine

1. *CC*- *BLOCKS RECEIVED!!!* taking care of goats & chickens,, gave us *Brain* info..!!
* 
2.Belfry*- *BLOCKS RECEIVED!!!*

3.* RedHeadedTrish*a- working on blocks,, feeling kinda puny,, ( 

4.*Macybaby*- *BLOCKS RECEIVED!!*

5.*Janossy*- *BLOCKS RECEIVED!!!!*

6.*HandyDandyAcres*- traveling, sewing on blocks plus making birthday gifts..wow!

7.*Debbie in WA*- *BLOCKS RECEIVED!!!

* 8.*Patches*- *SNOW*!!!Blocks *Finished*!

9.*Becka*- *SNOW*!! staying inside to sew & stay warm,, 

10. *AngieM2*- *WORKING* ON THEM,, ..she'll get them done on time..

11. *Maxine- *almost finished, in a wedding haze and playing with blocks received..cool! 

*Horsemom- SNOW! *feeling puny, sewing blocks upside down in her project..ripping..

* Just another reminder to LABEL your blocks,*,
If you forget, then I get to keep all your blocks!!! hahahahahaha.. I wish!!


----------



## Debbie in Wa

Maxine,
OMG did I forget to label my blocks???? I thought I told my hubby to do that for me before he took them in. If I did, I am so sorry for that. I knew I should have done that while laying in bed.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

I have 8 of the 12 blocks done now. Just need to finish the last of mom's presents in the morning before she comes over then I can finish the blocks in the afternoon once she leaves. So much sewing, I am beat and my back is tired.


----------



## maxine

I finished my blocks !!!!! 

Yep Debbie you forgot but you are not alone.. not too worry as I will do it for you..  I can totally understand what happened.. I am impressed you were able to sew them with your back hurting so badly.. 

HandyDandyAcres enjoy the time with your Mom.. and rest your back today.. sounds like you have a tight schedule trying to sew and work.. 

CC I agree with you.. all my "Swappers" are doing an awesome job getting these blocks finished... I know several of you are battling the snow storms, ice, insane cold temperatures, no electricity !!! Others are having to deal with illness, pain and life in general... I know I turn to my sewing for comfort when things get too crazy all around me.. keep hanging tough my Quilting Friends.. you are going to love these blocks !!!! 

Everyone keep well, warm, and safe ) ) )


----------



## Patches

I am so ready for 'spring blocks'!! It took our winter a long time to get here this year but it did make it! I am snowed in again!! Didn't make the post office on Friday as the snow started coming at noon and wasn't supposed to start till Saturday!! Surprise!! We still had the last snow on the ground. It was and is beautiful but I can't get out of my garage. I am a mile from the highway too. Ice came last night so the highways are still impassable. Ours is a small highway too, so it is the last to get cleaned off. I will sit by the fire with hubby today and get these blocks mailed one day this week!! Can't wait to see everyone's!!


----------



## HorseMom

Step one done! Now I need to applique the buckeye leaf and nut on. Kitty approved &#128521;


----------



## maxine

Wow HorseMom.. I can't believe how big your scarlett O is!!! I'm glad you've been cat approved.. 

Patches I agree.. I want Spring to be here along with nice weather... we've been having some glorious sunny days with chilly nights.. but it could just be a trick from Mother Nature and we'll get snow next week.. hope not.. 

Everyone keep well and warm..


----------



## Patches

Snowed in again!!! I can't believe it, even before the last snow left!! we got ice first then snow on top! I promise my blocks are finished and I will get them mailed before the due date!!


----------



## HorseMom

Maxine, I'm hoping it isn't too big and plain and that he likes it &#128533; I made a smaller one a few years back and it looks better once the applique is on.

Patches, I hope you get out soon! Eeve had lots of snow and ice here too. The cold snap is supposed to break after tomorrow!!!!!!!

I might need an extension. I don't think I'll make the March 15 due date &#128514;
Heidi


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

Sewing my last two blocks this morning then off to the post office. Will post the tracking info this afternoon.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

Would anyone be able to message me Maxine's address? My only chance to get to the post office before the deadline is this morning and I just realized I don't have it. I only have a couple more hours before they close!


----------



## maxine

Morgan I do apologize !!!! I thought I had sent it to you.. I have pm'd it to you.. 
Did I miss anyone else??


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

That's ok, Maxine! No worries. I missed the post office closing, but I got my squishes and everything. It'll fit in my suitcase so I'll just take it on my travels this week and find a post office.


----------



## maxine

I am so sorry you missed the PO mailing time.. darn it.. hope you can mail it while on your travels.. I'll be very excited to see your blocks..yesterday I was playing with the blocks I've received so far.. I put the labels on mine, Debbie' s,& Janossy's... so had to look at all the others too.. way cool!!!!! 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful, glorious day!!! Enjoy this day, and don't forget to set your clocks ahead tonight...


----------



## cc

Maxine, Thank you for reminding me about turning the time forward, I'd forgotten all about it. Would have been really embarrassed at church in the morning.


----------



## AngieM2

I'm going to have to sew like a demon tomorrow, to get these done in time to mail.


----------



## Becka

I hear ya, Angie. My blocks are taking an average of 45 minutes each block and I've only finished half of them. Sewed like crazy yesterday and plan to again this afternoon.


----------



## maxine

You're welcome CC.. I did set my clocks but I kept waking up in the night to check the time.. when 7am rolled around I said "Really!!?? I'm not ready yet!!"

Angie and Becka I have faith in you,, pedal to the metal!! be careful though,, no ripping!!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

Okay with all the medical issues that we have been dealing with I was able to get all my blocks made and they are heading out in the mail. They provided some distraction as I really needed it. Now with that done ... i need to find something else to take by mind off the waiting period to hear the results of the other half's bladder tumor. We find that out on Friday. I will send the tracker number once I get home today.

RHT


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

Tracking # 9505 5110 1630 5070 3874 60


----------



## maxine

RHT so glad you were able to finish the blocks and they gave you some help too,, prayers for good results,, please keep us posted! and ((hugs)) to you.. 

HandyDandyAcres,,, hurray!! I'll be watching for them in the mail...good job!!

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

Okay here you go Maxine as promised. I went with Friendship Stars with white muslin. I hope that was okay? I needed a simple block design this time around. I have a picture of all the blocks if anyone wants a sneak peek. I think Y'all will like them. I put something special in the center that adds to the spring feel.

#9114901123086534138100

RHT


----------



## Debbie in Wa

Sounds like everyone is doing good with their blocks. Wanted to check in and let everyone know that things here are moving slowly. Still have days with my back but not so bad now. I haven't even been near my sewing machine for over three weeks now.:awh: I hope that in the next week I will be able to get in and start back up. In the meantime I have gotten some Christmas presents started. I have two sets of knitted dishcloths done and a set of embroidered pillowcases almost complete!


----------



## maxine

HDA & RHT thank you for posting your tracking number,, that always makes me feel better.. especially with all the horrible weather we'Ve been having,, whew,,

Debbie I'm so very glad you are feeling a little better.. hope it continues..

Everyone else okay??


----------



## Becka

Almost there! Mine will go out in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## Becka

Belfrybat said:


> The blocks are due March 15th, so perhaps plan on mailing them a week before that. .


Oh dear. I thought March 15 was the final "mail by" date, not the due date.


----------



## maxine

It's okay Becka,, there are still a couple more people sending theirs too.. Just pop those puppies in the mail and post the tracking number.. Did you label them?? I'm so excited to see your blocks,..


----------



## Patches

Mine are finally in the mail Maxine!!! Tracking number is 9114901159818035898574. There is not a 'hostess block' per say, but there are lots of different blocks, so take your pick Maxine. I must apologize though cause all I had was straight pins and I had to use them to put on my labels. I will try to do better next time!!:happy2: I can't wait to see these, I am so ready for SPRING!!! Been so busy, and I keep adding 'things' to my list so seems to get even busier as the sun starts shining. Having a wonderful visit with my youngest son who is in from med school and took a few days off from his emergency tech job at the hospital for a couple of days to see his mom and day!!!:nanner:Always love visiting with him even though his visits are so short. He hasn't been 'home' since before Christmas so we are having fun!! Everyone have a great day!!


----------



## Becka

Well, I ran out of pink, which might have been a good thing, as I used white instead and it turned out really well. This was my first attempt at "points" so there was some seam ripping to get them lined up, but now I'm no longer intimidated by doing points.:happy:

After work tonight, I'll finish up and label and pop them in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Becka

Mailed. Tracking #9114999944314248064968


----------



## maxine

Made it back home,, had 3 squishies waiting for me,, 

*Morgan*.. they are indeed very pretty blocks,, that pattern really worked well,, I'm so very glad you used it,, Cool!!

*Marilyn*.. I love the sparkly lavender fabric!!.. and your stars are so beautiful!! thank you for the hostess block.. what pattern is that??

*Trisha* - thank you for the sweet note,, made me feel good,, your block is so Springlike,, perfect for this swap.. it's going to be difficult to chose my two,.. 

*Becka*- I bet yours will arrive tomorrow,, can hardly wait to see them,,

this has been such a wonderful block swap,, ALL the blocks are so awesome!!!


----------



## maxine

_*  CURRENT UPDATE:*_

1. *CC*- *BLOCKS RECEIVED!!!* 

* 2.Belfry*- *BLOCKS RECEIVED!!!*

3.* RedHeadedTrish*a- *BLOCKS RECEIVED!!

* 4.*Macybaby*- *BLOCKS RECEIVED!!*

5.*Janossy*- *BLOCKS RECEIVED!!!!*

6.*HandyDandyAcres*- *BLOCKS RECEIVED!!*

7.*Debbie in WA*- *BLOCKS RECEIVED!!!

* 8.*Patches*- *BLOCKS RECEIVED!!!*

9.*Becka*- BLOCKS *ON THE WAY*.. YAHOO!

10. *AngieM2*- *SEWING* like crazy,, will mail maybe tomorrow.. 

11. *Maxine- BLOCKS DONE!!*

*Horsemom- *has the *Big O* almost finished.. whew!!


----------



## AngieM2

Well, I will Mail on Thursday. It's the price of the postage, I'm sorry to be holding things up, but some times other things take the postage money.


----------



## Patches

Thanks Maxine. Glad you like them. It is called Hunters Star. They are all the same pattern, just arranged differently.


----------



## HorseMom

Great job ladies! I'm still no closer to having the applique done &#128546; Cherokee was sick Thur/Fri. Sat I was iffy, but I made my b day cake and went out with friends, yesterday I was fevered and slept til it was time to go to work &#128533;. My fever broke a little while ago, I have a huge catch up, to do list before work. I can't wait to see pics of all the Springy blocks! Its supposed to be 67Â° here today!!!
Heidi


----------



## maxine

Thanks Patches.. the Hunters Star is wonderful.. but one block is very different.. it's lavender /white & yellow/white.. the lavender points to the middle, the yellow points out.. my fiancee described it thusly: "it's a Tri colour, Arrowhead, twirling crash" hahahaha.. Well, he's trying to understand the world of quilting.. his Mom was a home ec teacher so he does know how to thread a needle..& he behaves pretty good in the fabric stores.. but anyway.. if you remember the name of this different block I'd like to know..

HorseMan a belated Happy Birthday.. darn it that you were ill.. my goodness.. how old is Cherokee now?? I remember when she was about three years old.. 

Angie I don't mind waiting a couple more days for your blocks.. I totally understand about how sometimes the money flys away.. 

Everyone keep well .. Spring is on the way.!!!!!


----------



## HorseMom

Maxine, thank you! My actual birthday is tomorrow, the 17th! Cherokee will be 8 on Sunday. My how time flies, they don't stay little for long &#128563;
Heidi


----------



## Patches

Maxine, that odd block is actually the same hunter star pattern just put together differently. If you fold into quarters you will find the same pieces as in the hunters star except the colors are in different places. Then when I put them together I just turned them wonky to get that pattern. I like your fiance's name for it!


----------



## maxine

Patches, well for heaven's sake!! I would have Never guessed it was the same pattern.. way cool.. )

*Becka* your squishie arrived today.. Holy Macaroni you really did do some points!!! Excellent job.. I love all of them, pinks & white.. NICE.. )


----------



## AngieM2

Maxine - I'm going to ask you to send out the squishies to the ladies without my block in it, and send them my block of theirs in their squishies. Then I would request a cut and paste of the list, so I can make my blocks and mail them out to each lady.

I won't hold up the squishies any longer and I do not have the blocks done.

There have been reasons. One, I do a lot more work than I was doing, for HT and other stuff. And I had about 2 weeks of carrying my Dad to doc either every day or every other day and then making up my work time. 
Right after that, I had a tooth break off and I'm into day 3 or 4 of 7 of penicillin to keep that infection down. 

So, when this started I thought I might be busy. But my busy and then the family health issues have just ruined my time management.

I will still help set up another even to start in April, and ask you all to help me set it up. But I won't take part until some things settle down.

I'm sorry. This is the first time, I've ever had to do this.

Angie


----------



## maxine

Oh Angie I am so sorry.. I do hope you and your family get well soon..

As for the blocks..I do feel you deserve to have your set of blocks too, even though you will be sending the ones you make on to everyone at later time..but let me ask all the other ladies.. how do you feel about this??


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

I agree with Maxine!

Hope everything evens out for you soon, Angie.


----------



## Becka

I agree, too. Go ahead and send Angie her block from me. She'll send hers when she can. Life happens.


----------



## Macybaby

I'd rather see the block I made for Angie go to Angie than get it back. Even if I never got one back in exchange.


----------



## Belfrybat

Please send my block to Angie as well -- life sometimes takes over and I think we all understand that.


----------



## AngieM2

Thanks ladies. I seem to have lost 'my' life and everyone else is using it. But, that's one reason I had my parent's move back.

Dad is back to normal. His protime went really out of the correct range when he took antibodics for a bad cold (not flu), and he almost ended in hospital cause if he had cut himself his blood was so thin he could have bleed too much. 

And my tooth is getting better. I still have to call to make a 'take it out' appt and be concerned about that money. 

Just crazy. I will get you your block , thank you for being so understanding.


----------



## Debbie in Wa

Angie,
don't worry about it. Life gets in the way sometimes. I agree to send Angie her blocks, as she does so much for us on here. Just get things back on track at home and then worry about what to do next.


----------



## maxine

I will sort the blocks and get them out either tomorrow, Saturday, or Monday for sure.. 

Angie I am so very glad you & your Dad are doing better.. whew.. sometimes life throws us difficult challenges.. hang tough & ((HUGS)) all around..


----------



## Patches

Maxine, please send my block for Angie on to her also! We all understand how life is.
Angie, please take care of your parents first. They took care of you for so many years when you were small! We lost my mother in law last august and I still miss her so much. I do still have my mom and dad, but they do have health issues too!! Cherish them,,,,,,I know when mine are gone I'm gonna wish so bad that I could ask them 'how to do that' one more time!
Can't wait to see the blocks, ladies!! Happy spring!


----------



## maxine

Okay Ladies.. the squishies are in the mail, on their way to you..!!!!! Hurray!!! 

Yes, I sent a squishie to Angie too.. she deserves to have them.. I cannot tell how much she helped me.. an awesome leader of our swaps, she is!!.. 

I'll take pictures of my Hostess Bocks & post them in in a couple of days..

I have to tell you, I kept trying to think of a nice little gift to send to each of you as a Thank You for my wonderful hostess blocks, plus just because it was so much fun to participate with you all in this swap, but couldn't come up with any ideas. But don't you know right after I returned home from the post office, I saw a cute idea I really want to make.. so don't be surprised if you receive a package from me in the next couple of months.. Will start on making them after my wedding is over.. 

Everyone keep well and let us know when your squishie arrives..


----------



## Debbie in Wa

Thanks Maxine for the heads up. Can't wait to see all the blocks. Don't need no extra gift here. Just you hosting the swap is a great gift. You concentrate on your wedding and enjoy the big day. Oh , maybe a picture of you that day would be great for all of us to see.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

Hello Maxine 

I just wanted to let you know that I received my pretty blocks came in the mail today. I can't wait to see the hostess blocks ... I'm excited to see which ones you picked out. I told it was a hard choice. LOL :happy2:

RTH


----------



## Becka

Got the blocks today. Pretty! What a nice package to open on a sunny spring day.

Patches, I can't wait to try the star you did. It's beautiful.


----------



## Debbie in Wa

Got my blocks too. great job everyone


----------



## Patches

Got mine today too, Maxine!! Beautiful blocks ladies!! Love them!


----------



## cc

Mine made it to TN today too. I bet Angie got her's too since is lives fairly close to me. They are beautiful and like a breath of spring!


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

Got mine! So beautiful


----------



## maxine

I am glad the block is are arriving and you are liking them..I absolutely love each & everyone of them..  ... will post the pictures of the Hostess blocks soon.. want to give everyone a chance to see theirs first.. 

Debbie I will try to post a wedding picture too..

RHT it WAS difficult to chose just one block as a Hostess block from the ones that some of you did an assortment of.. I wanted to keep them all!!!.. and the blocks that were made especially just for me, totally blew me away.!!. all you ladies are so awesome with your choice of colors & designing.. made my poor block look kinda blah and washed out.. sorry about that .. hopefully mine will make all yours stand out even more!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

The package of blocks arrived today. Lovely work, everyone. Now to decide what to do with them. Not enough for a quilt, so I'm thinking perhaps making two or three table runners and/or wall hangings.


----------



## Macybaby

My husband sent me a text message picture of my squishy - have to wait a few more hours before I'm off work and can get home to open it. Gonna be like my BDay- got a gallon of maple syrup (Max on the barterboard) the squishy, a vintage sewing machine, a box of attachments from a friend - no idea what he sent, and a vintage sewing case.

Funny how they ALL showed up today - the day I'm in the office 84 miles away!


----------



## Janossy

Received my package yesterday afternoon. I am in awe of all the wonderful blocks everyone did. Thank you so much.


----------



## maxine

Hostess Blocks!! Thank You so very much Ladies..!!!!


----------



## maxine

I had a note from Angie,, she received her blocks and said to say "Thank You to all the Ladies & she absolutely loves them",, she is very busy right now with other things,, but will get back to us when she can.. 

It looks like Everyone has received their blocks,, Hurray!!!!!!!! Please let us see what you make with them.. I know I have a special plan for these blocks,, 

Everyone Keep Well !!


----------

